# ARC induction box for R34 GTR....info required please



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Right guys four questions please?

1) are they actually any good, as In performance wise?

2) are the air filters them selves actually still available to buy?

3) how much would I be looking at if I was to buy one, as in whole ARC induction box....i know their discontinued, but still how much?

4) will it fit right on to my R34 GTR? Will I need anything else?

Cheers


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Matty32 had one of these fitted to his previous 34GTR.

Sure Newera could sort something out for you..


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Matty32 had one of these fitted to his previous 34GTR.
> 
> Sure Newera could sort something out for you..


Cheers mate, I've always liked the look of them but have never been sure on how effective they actually are?

Matty where you buddy


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

try rhd japan....saw one on there the other day and the replacement panel filters......well for a 32 anyway....lovely bit of kit but worth the crazy asking price? depends how bad you want one but i will not be getting one now  too pricey for me.....ill stick with my hks filters.

they do look so nice though.........


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

monkfish said:


> try rhd japan....saw one on there the other day and the replacement panel filters......well for a 32 anyway....lovely bit of kit but worth the crazy asking price? depends how bad you want one but i will not be getting one now  too pricey for me.....ill stick with my hks filters.
> 
> they do look so nice though.........


How much was asking price?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

For an R34 GTR stick with the stock airbox, its doesn't pose any restriction and means cold air.
ARC box is just like pods, only good for sucking in hot engine air


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

infamous_t said:


> For an R34 GTR stick with the stock airbox, its doesn't pose any restriction and means cold air.
> ARC box is just like pods, only good for sucking in hot engine air


I feel what your saying but will wait to see other people's views to?

Cheers though mate


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

I fitted one on my 34,I brought it second hand and washed the filters with washing up liquid and they came up as good as new. they are not hard to fit and imo they look great.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I had one on my 32 and it was a great bit of kit.










You want to speak to Matty ASAP ! 


Baz :thumbsup:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've pm'd matty32 twice, don't think he's interested :-/...But cheers guys will see if I can find one on yahoo auctions?

Cheers


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've pm'd matty32 twice, don't think he's interested :-/...But cheers guys will see if I can find one on yahoo auctions?

Cheers


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bazza1 said:


> I had one on my 32 and it was a great bit of kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snap


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

But somehow these have found their way on to my car now. 










Cheers Matty :thumbsup:


Baz


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I've got one on my 32 also. If you're looking for performance then Apexi or K&N filters give the best filtration and performance from what I can gather and if you can get some ducting up to them then even better. If you're after something which looks the nuts with added performance over the stock airbox then an ARC box is great, I plan on polishing mine up so its gleaming. The fitting is also great although it can be a ballache to get the front turbo inlet hose attached to the airbox.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Min-e said:


> I've got one on my 32 also. If you're looking for performance then Apexi or K&N filters give the best filtration and performance from what I can gather and if you can get some ducting up to them then even better. If you're after something which looks the nuts with added performance over the stock airbox then an ARC box is great, I plan on polishing mine up so its gleaming. The fitting is also great although it can be a ballache to get the front turbo inlet hose attached to the airbox.


LEGEND ....That's all the info I needed mate cheers. May have found one already, NENGUN are on the case....i'l keep this thread updated


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Do these come with foam type filters? As they look the nuts but I think good filtration must be the first concern...


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

freakazoid3 said:


> Do these come with foam type filters? As they look the nuts but I think good filtration must be the first concern...


Yeah see I totally agree that's why I wanted to find out how efficient they were at actually doing their job??


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

gillsl500 said:


> Yeah see I totally agree that's why I wanted to find out how efficient they were at actually doing their job??


There was a thread a while back called induction systems or some such. Worth a look.

Scott who if my memory serves designs induction systems for a living wasn't too keen on foam filters or the arc box. The general consensus was blunt and noise aside aftermarket induction wasn't very helpful.

I have eclven considered replacing my Apexi filters with a stock airbox. Only laziness and cost has held me back.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cris said:


> There was a thread a while back called induction systems or some such. Worth a look.
> 
> Scott who if my memory serves designs induction systems for a living wasn't too keen on foam filters or the arc box. The general consensus was blunt and noise aside aftermarket induction wasn't very helpful.
> 
> I have eclven considered replacing my Apexi filters with a stock airbox. Only laziness and cost has held me back.


Cheers mate, i'l be sure to have a search?

I was actually told that if I'd upgrade my induction box from stock to after markert I'd only see 2bhp increase??


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Stock airbox is actually very good, shields from heat and the nissan paper element will also filter the best. The mines r34 uses a stock air box.

After market filters sound much better though


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Jags said:


> Stock airbox is actually very good, shields from heat and the nissan paper element will also filter the best. The mines r34 uses a stock air box.
> 
> After market filters sound much better though


Hey cheers Jags ...yeah the mines one looks to be stock in overall design but looks the tits in that carbon Kevlar...hope your well dude!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Min-e said:


> I've got one on my 32 also. If you're looking for performance then Apexi or K&N filters give the best filtration and performance from what I can gather and if you can get some ducting up to them then even better. If you're after something which looks the nuts with added performance over the stock airbox then an ARC box is great, I plan on polishing mine up so its gleaming. The fitting is also great although it can be a ballache to get the front turbo inlet hose attached to the airbox.


And changing passenger side light bulbs is a real pita too jimbo, that's why I ditched mine originally. Do look very trick though!

Bob


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

^^ I wonder if it can be adapted for easy removal...as in the box??


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

gillsl500 said:


> Cheers mate, i'l be sure to have a search?
> 
> I was actually told that if I'd upgrade my induction box from stock to after markert I'd only see 2bhp increase??


That was pretty much the idea. Most of the improvement I think comes from the lower restriction offered by the filter material used. However the OEM filter is the best at actually stopping stuff getting into the engine.

I suppose you could look for different filters to put in the OEM airbox, maybe Nismo do some? Might be a nice half way house on the noise and power front without losing too much.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

My internets down

But I assume this threads been cleaned up

No the arc is discontinued

Arc will not produce the Gtr air box again

Filters are discontinued 

So it's good but it's not available new


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

gillsl500 said:


> Hey cheers Jags ...yeah the mines one looks to be stock in overall design but looks the tits in that carbon Kevlar...hope your well dude!!


Have this on my R34 

NISMO | RB26DETT Engine Parts

Better than my arc box


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

^^ ah ha....so how much did that set you back mate? Saw one on yahoo auctions and wasn't sure? Also been looming at the mines carbon version too...

Cheers


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nismo air cleaner ducts are nice and smart!! I have one..


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

matty32 said:


> My internets down
> 
> But I assume this threads been cleaned up
> 
> ...


I don't think your right... ARC were in trouble, but they're back in the game...

???ARC Brazing???
ARC Super Induction Box BNR32 BCNR33 BNR34


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Mate jdm garage have got on eBay £285


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah no longer interested buddy, gone for somthing different mate


----------

